
Finally, a CSS only solution to:hover on touchscreens - mezi
https://blog.usejournal.com/finally-a-css-only-solution-to-hover-on-touchscreens-c498af39c31c
======
bkyan
I think you could cover the IE case, as well, with:

@media screen and (-ms-high-contrast: active), (-ms-high-contrast: none) { }

